# Ultima Online



## Tikume (29. September 2009)

Viele Leute die sich Ultima Online anschauen wollen kommen mit dem Spiel so gar nicht klar. Ich dachte mal, dass ich eine kleine Einstiegshilfe mache. Diese bezieht sich primär auf Server die den offiziellen Servern ähneln.


*Wie komme ich an den Client?*
Beide Clients gibt es hier. Der Kingdom Reborn Client funktioniert nur auf offiziellen Servern.


*Welchen Server soll ich nehmen?*
Schwere Frage, die ich hier nicht abschliessend beantworten werde. Prinzipiell muss man sich erstmal zwischen den offiziellen Servern (kostenpflichtig) und Freeshards entscheiden.
Da Freeshards in UO geduldet, sehr umfangreich und auch teils besser als die offiziellen Server sind würde ich Neuanfängern hierzu raten.


Es gibt sehr viele Freeshards über die ich hier nicht informieren will und kann. 
Ich empfehle Hybrid, da a) relativ viel los ist (ca 1000 Spieler Abends online) und b) die Handhabung extrem unkompliziert ist.
- Spiel ganz normal patchen und danach erstmal beenden
- Razor installieren und starten. Dort uogamers (Hybrid) wählen
- Anmelden. Die Logindaten wählt ihr selbst beim ersten mal und erstellt so einen Account. Ingame müsst ihr dann noch eure E-Mail angeben.


*Welche Klasse ist die beste?*
Es gibt keine Klassen, auch wenn ihr bei der Charakter-Erstellung mittlerweile "Mage", "Warrior", u.s.w. angeboten bekommt.
Ein Charakter hat "Skills" die normalerweise von 0-100 trainierbar sind. Maximal könnt ihr 700 Punkte investieren.
Beim Start könnt ihr lediglich Startskills bis maximal 50 Punkte vergeben und eure Stats.
- Skills können bei NPCs bis ca 25 gegen Gold erlernt werden. Nehmt daher 2 Skills à 50 Punkten anstatt die Punkte auf drei aufzuteilen.
- Skills trainieren sich unterschiedlich schwer und teuer. Nehmt Skills eher Skills die teuer und schwer sind zum Start.
- Magery ist nicht nur für Magier. Allein schon als Transportmöglichkeit ist es nützlich ca 60% zu haben. Da es recht teuer ist ein guter Startskill
- Handwerks-Skills benötigen genau wie alles andere Skillpunkte die von den 700 die ihr haben könnt abgehen
- Skills sind teilweise verknüpft. Magery auf 100 sagt nur dass Ihr die Sprüche beherrscht, aber ohne Evaluating Intelligence würdet ihr kaum Schaden machen in den meisten Fällen
- Alles ist korrigierbar, ihr könnt Skills jederzeit verlernen und andere dafür erlernen
- Stärke ist für eure Lebenspunkte verantwortlich, es ist eine gute Idee das hochzudrehen!


Typische Rumpf-Templates:
Krieger:
- Swordsmanship, Fencing, Macing oder Archery bestimmen wie gut ihr mit der entsprechenden Waffe trefft.
- Tactics ist für den Schaden verantwortlich den ihr macht
- Healing ermöglicht euch das heilen mit Bandangen und später auf das ressen
- Anatomy hat auch einen kleinen Einfluss auf den verursachten Schaden, vor allem aber auf die mit Bandangen geheilte Menge. Ohne Anatomy bleibt einem auch ressen verwehrt.
Optional: 
- Lumberjacking (Schadensbonus beim kämpfen mit Axt)
- Parrying (Schadensreduzierung bei Kampf mit Schild)
- Resisting Spells (Schutz gegen Zauber)

Magier:
- Magery (bestimmt welche Zirkel ihr mit welchem Erfolg könnt)
- Evaluating Intelligence (bestimmt den Schaden bei Sprüchen)
- Meditation (Mana Regeneration)
Optional:
- Wrestling (senkt die Chance dass ihr durch Nahkampftreffer unterbrochen werdet)
- Inscription (Bonus auf Verteidigungsspells, das variiert gerne nach Patchstand und Server)
- Resisting Spells (Schutz gegen Zauber)


*Da steh ich nun - wie fange ich an?*

*1. Das UI (Classic!)*
- Doppelklick auf Euch und andere NPCs und SPieler öffnet die Paperdoll (nur wenn ihr nicht im Kampfmodus seit)
- Sachen wie Waffen, Rüstung und Kleidung legt ihr prinzipiell per Drag & Drop an und ab. Sprich ihr zieht eine Waffe aus dem Rucksack auf die Paperdoll.
- Doppelklick ist benutzen. 
  Doppelklick auf eine Spitzhacke und danach mit dem Zielcursor auf einen Berg und ihr baut Erz ab.
  Doppelklick auf ein Messer und dann auf ein Schaf und ihr schert es.
  Doppelklick auf eine Schere und dann auf ein Kleidungsstück und ihr zerschneidet es.
- Über den Button "Skills" an der Pakerdoll seht ihr eure Skills. Skills die aktiv eingesetzt werden können haben eine kleine blaue Kugel daneben.  Ihr könnt diese Skills per Drag & Drop rausziehen und als Button ablegen.
- ALT - C Schaltet in den Kampfmodus. Der Cursor wird Rot und ihr könnt Gegner angreifen.
- viele Dinge werden über Texteingabe gesteuert. Geht zu einer Bank und sagt einfach "bank". Geht zu einem Verkäufer und sagt "vendor buy" oder "vendor sell". Diese Befehle können kombiniert werden. 
   "vendor buy the bank or i sell the guards" würde sowohl das Bankfach öffnen, man könnte bei NPCs kaufen und bei Dieben oder Angriffen die Wachen rufen. Eine Übersicht gibt es hier

*Wo sind meine Quests?*
Es gibt keine    Jedenfalls nicht zum leveln.
Neben dem Trainieren der Skills ist euer aktuelles Problem also Geld.

Anfangs empfiehlt es sich einfach den Charakter etwas wehrhafter zu machen, nehmt also eine Waffe (ihr solltet mindestens einen Dolch besitzen) und geht vor die Stadt. Je nach Skill solltet ihr erstmal mit Häschen und Kleinvieh anfangen. Wird es knapp mit dem Leben ist es normal leicht zu fliehen. Wartet aber nicht bis auf den letzten Drücker, seid ihr schwer angeschlagen fehlt such die Stamina zum rennen.

Eine gute Geldquelle sind Eskort NPCs. Diese stehen überall in der Stadt rum und wollen begleitet werden. Sagt "i will take thee" zu denen und sie folgen euch. Da die Reisen anfangs weit und beschwerlich sind und ihr euch vermutlich Nüsse auskennt ist das natürlich ein Problem. 
Besser ist es daher diese NPCs einfach nur aus der Stadt zu führen und an einem ruhigen Ort abzuschlachten. Diese sind nicht sher stark, aber so auf 50 Waffenskill solltet ihr wohl schon gekommen sein dafür.
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass es ein Verbrechen ist. Für 2 Minuten seid ihr daher für jeden Spieler angreifbar. Das seht ihr wenn ihr einmal auf euren Char klickt und der Name grau statt blau ist.
Das Töten dieser Npcs gilt nicht als Mord. Hüttet euch jedoch alle friedlichen NPCs zu schlachten, denn sonst steht ihr bald als Mörder da.


*Mein Bildschirm ist kaputt! Alles ist grau!*
Dein Bildschirm ist ok! Dein Char dagegen weniger, der ist gestorben. 
- Du verlierst bei Tod keine Fähigkeiten
- Du kannst bei Tod "Fame" verlieren. Das ist allerdings erstmal völlig zu vernachlässigen.
- Du verlierst deine Sachen (ausser deiner Newbie Ausrüstung). Diese verbleiben für 14 Minuten in der Leiche und sind für jeden lootbar.
  Wer sich allerdings innerhalb der ersten 7 Minuten bedient begeht ein Verbrechen.
- Du bist unsichtbar solange du nicht im Kampfmodus bist oder was sagst
- Wenn Du was sagst werden dich die meisten Spieler nicht verstehen da sie nur ein "OoOOOo oOOOO" sehen. Die meisten Geister wollen aber dasselbe.

Was tun?
- NPCs die "Wandering Healer" heissen können dich ressen. Hast Du auf deinem Weg so einen gesehn, renn zu ihm.
- Die Heiler in der Stadt können dich ressen. Kundschafte am besten vor einem AUsflug aus wo der örtliche Heiler ist. Das Türschild ist ein Ankh.
- Freundliche Spieler können dich wiederbeleben
- Schreine können dich wiederbeleben

Danach heisst es Vollgas und zur Leiche. Je nach Unfallort ist ein "Notfallpaket" (Bandangen, Reagenzien, Waffe, ...) auf der Bank viel wert.

Ein guter Rat: Stecke deine Sachen in die Bank. Ein alter Spruch sagt: "Nehme nie mehr mit, als Du bereit bist zu verlieren!"


*Blau, rot, grau - Unschuldig, Mörder, Verbrecher -  ich bin verwirrt.*
In Ultima Online kannst Du praktisch jederzeit auch böses tun, musst jedoch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Das System ist nicht wasserdicht, aber überraschend logisch.

- Spieler mit blauem Namen sind erstmal "unschuldig". Tötet man einen Unschluldigen kann man zum Mörder werden, tut man einem Unschuldigen etwas schlechtes (z.B. Diebstahl) wird man zum Verbrecher
- Spieler mit grauem Namen sind für jeden Anfreifbar ohne dass er fürchten müsste zum Mörder zu werden wenn er den Spieler tötet.
  Der Zustand ist temporär und verschwindet normalerweise nach 2 Minuten
- Spieler mit rotem Namen haben mehr als 3 Spieler (oder bestimmte NPCs) innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums getötet. Prinzipiell bedeutet ein roter Name erstmal: Gefahr!  Diese sogenannten "Murdercounts" verringern sich mit der Zeit. Fehltritte lassensich also korrigieren.

Greift Ihr einen Spieler an seid ihr ungeachtet des Status der Agressor. Greift ihr einen Verbrecher an, darf diese sich danach verteidigen. Zieht ihr den kürzeren könnt ihr ihn nicht als Mörder brandmarken, denn ihr habt ja angegriffen.


Der Thread kratzt lediglich an der Oberfläche des Themas Ultima Online, erleichtert aber vielleicht doch den Einstieg.


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2009)

Sowas ähnliches jetzt noch für SWG *g*


----------



## Abell (29. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> "vendor buy the bank or i sell the guards" würde sowohl das Bankfach öffnen, man könnte bei NPCs kaufen und bei Dieben oder Angriffen die Wachen rufen. Eine Übersicht gibt es hier



Aua, jedesmal wenn ich solche Sätze in meiner Zeit bei UO gesehen habe konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Man kann jede Menge an Makros erstellen und diese Wörter in ganze Sätze verpacken. Schaut viiiiiiel besser aus.


----------



## kowski der Hüter (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, gute alte Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das noch jemand spielt! Aber UO war mein erstes MMORPG und hat mich unheimlich in den Bann gezogen. Obwohl man im Nachhinein sagen muss, dass es ein übles Grinding-Game war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, so waren die Erfolge die nach dem grind kamen doch umso süßer ....
Toll fand ich immer an UO, dass man als Grandmaster Tamer mit Drachen im Schlepptau Angst und Schrecken verbreiten konnte - auch werde ich nie das Herzklopfen vergessen, dass ich als Voll-Noob beim Erz-Abbau außerhalb von Britain gehabt habe, wo sehr regelmäßig PKs die hilflosen Miner nieder gemetzelt haben.
Heut wär UO nix mehr für mich....aber die Erinnerung ist überwiegend positiv - auch an den Comic : ImaNewbie does Britannia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2009)

kowski schrieb:


> Obwohl man im Nachhinein sagen muss, dass es ein übles Grinding-Game war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an - wenn man seinen Char unbedingt zum 7 fach GM machen wollte in 3 Tagen dann schon.
Als ich anfing war man aber auch noch gut bedient mit einem Char der fernab von ausgeskillt war. Meinen ersten 7 fach hatte ich glaube ich nach 3 Jahren. An den 120 Taming nach den Powerscrolls habe ich sicher nochmal 3 Jahre geschraubt (aber eben ohne Stress).
Klar gab es Skills wo das Training jenseits von Gut und Böse war (z.B. eben Taming)- Aber erstens hat man ja nicht rund um die Uhr geskillt und öde Routine hatte man allein schon wegen der PKs nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cincin (20. Oktober 2009)

Es ist eigentlich Schade wie die Freeshard Szene letztendlich ein Spiel wie UO zum kentern bringt. Ich verstehe auch ehrlich nicht wie man Freeshards unterstützen kann.
UO ist vom Inhalt her wirklich ein besonderes MMO und einzigartig. Wenn aber kein Geld und Investition in so ein Produkt fließt, dann geht es den Bach hinunter. Freeshard Spieler = Kein UO Abos = geringere finanziellen Mittel zur Weiterentwicklung von UO = kein neues UO

Sorry, ich finde UO das klassischste aller Beispiele wie Freeshards ein MMO Titel langsam auseinandernehmen.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer würde denn heute noch für UO bezahlen? Die Handvoll Leute würden es sicher nicht schaffen, das Projekt und was alles dahinter hängt, zu finanzieren, wenn man's offiziell machen will.

Da ist, denke ich, viel mehr Aufwand nötig. Server-Farmen, Support-Personal, Game-Master,Buchhaltung ...


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wer würde denn heute noch für UO bezahlen? Die Handvoll Leute würden es sicher nicht schaffen, das Projekt und was alles dahinter hängt, zu finanzieren, wenn man's offiziell machen will.



Ähm, die offiziellen UO Server laufen alle noch und es kam erst vor kurzem ein weiteres Addon raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade die alten UO Spieler (ich ja auch) zahlen noch für das Spiel. Haus und Chars mag man halt nicht einfach so aufgeben.
Trotzdem sind die Freeshards natürlich eine starke Alternative, zumal sie nicht ein UO auf Sparflamme darstellen sondern den Betreibern teils ganz eigene Varianten erlauben.


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2009)

Kleine frage,
welche datei muss ich runterladen?
Wenn ich auf den link klicke den tikume geschrieben hat
komm ich auf eine seite wo es 2 Spiele zum runterladen gibt.
14Free Days with the classic client

14Free Days with the Enhanced Beta client.

Ich denk mal das erste oder?


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2009)

Auf den offiziellen Servern funktionieren beide Clients. 

Classic ist der ursprüngliche Client den wohl auch die meisten nutzen. 
Kingdom Reborn ist ein Client der graphisch gepimpt wurde und auch vom User Interface an neuere MMO's angenähert wurde.
Man kann auch beide Clients installieren.

Solltest Du auf einem Freeshard spielen wollen brauchst Du den Classic.

Kingdom Reborn:


Classic:


----------



## Dominau (12. Dezember 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolumbien (31. März 2010)

wird das spiel noch weiterentwickelt und noch wichtiger wie lang glaust du wird das spiel noch auf den servern bleiben will es jetzt mal auf den besagten freeshared server ausprobieren und willes dann auf den offiziellen server spiel (hab mir die trial schon runtergeladen hatte aber keinen plan versuchs nochmal mit deinem guide), aber wenn es nach 1-2 jahr eingestampft wird find ich lohnt es sich nicht mehr

mfg kolumbien


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2010)

Das letzte Addon kam jetzt im Sommer raus, es wird also definitiv noch weiterentwickelt.
Es läuft jetzt seit 1997 - mit einem baldigen Ende würde ich nicht rechnen.

Bei den offiziellen Servern sollte man dann aber schauen wo man anfängt. Der deutsche Server Drachenfels ist leider wirklich nur noch ein Dorf, was die Sache für Neuanfänger meiner Meinung nach zumindest auf diesem Shard recht unattraktiv macht. Ev. sollte man hier Shards wie Europa pder einen der US Server nehmen.
Die Drachenfelsler findets Du übrigens hier http://uob.zarum.de/forum/


----------



## Kolumbien (31. März 2010)

ne dumme frage hab jetzt auf den freeshared Hybrid angefangen brauch ich skills zum angreifen und wo find ich so nen healer irr schon ne ewigkeit rum (kack player grins)


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2010)

Skills trainierst Du durch Benutzung. Haust du mit einem Dolch zu steigt Fencing. Haust Du mit einer Keule zu steigt Macing.

Der Heiler ist in der Stadt üblicherweise in dem gebäude mit dem Ankh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hier auf der Karte von Britain siehst Du dieses Gebäude recht mittig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolumbien (31. März 2010)

danke für die hilfe hab ihn jetzt gefunden und noch ne frage ich weiß da ist ne dumme aber die muss ich stellen ich bin von einem player getötet worden ist mein beutel für immer weg weil jetzt hab ich nichts mehr kann glaub ich sogar keine tiere mehr töten in darkfall war das so das man immer alles verloren hat aber immer noch eine waffen im inventar hatte wie ist es in ultima? und noch was wie kann ich monster töten drück schon die ganze zeit doppelklick auf ein monster aber nichts geschieht


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2010)

Dein Char in UO hat auch Newbie-Sachen. Diese verlierst Du bei Tod nicht (wie in Darkfall). Anders als in Darkfall kannst Du aber mit einem Newbie Dolch auch Skill bekommen.
Wenn Du getötet wirst bleibt dein Kram in der Leiche (solange dich keiner lootet). Nach 7 Minuten darf jeder straffrei looten, nach weiteren 7 Minuten ist die Leiche weg.

In den Kampf Modus wechselst Du mit ALT-C oder indem Du auf den Peace-Button in der Paperdoll klickst. Danach kannst du mit Doppelklick etwas angreifen.


----------



## Kolumbien (1. April 2010)

das spiel ist schon cool aber was ist das ziel von ulitma online und da schon mal auf den server wahrst denk ich mir kannst du mir sagen wo so ein shop ist wo ich skills kaufen kann


----------



## Tikume (1. April 2010)

Welches Ziel? Natürlich auch die offensichtlichen wie Skills, Geld, Haus. Aber ansonsten geht es in Richtung des "echten" Lebens.
Du spielst und erlebst Abenteuer. Das Spiel lebt von der Spielerinteraktion.

z.B. waren wir unterwegs und haben von einer Auktion erfahren. Also nichts wie hin. Wir waren spät dran also mussten wir ganz hinten Platz nehmen.
Im Endeffekt erwies sich das als Glücksfall weil es auf die Auktion einen Sprengstoff-Anschlag gab den wir als einzige überlebt haben.
Das Ganze war das Ergebnis einer Fehde zwischen zwei Gilden und natürlich erstmal Servergespräch.

Solche Stories könnte ich etliche erzählen, das Spiel lebt von der Spielerinteraktion (deswegen sollte auf dem Server schon was los sein).


Skills kannst Du dir übrigens vom passenden NPC kaufen aber nur bix ca 30.
Spielershops gibt es überall, sehr viele findest Du z.B. in Luna (die sind aber meist auch sehr teuer). 
Es liegen auch oft Werberunen aus oder Verkäufer machen Gates zu Ihren Shops. Hir aber Achtung, denn niemand garantiert Dir dass das Ziel nicht vielleicht doch Hyloth 3 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padomar (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo!




Ich habe mich von diesem (sehr guten) Guide anstiften lassen, wieder mit Ultima Online anzufangen. Ich habe bis ca. 2006 auf dem offiziellen Server Drachenfels gespielt und bin jetzt auf Hybrid eingestiegen.

Gibt es hier noch andere Hybrid Spieler? Aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung möchte ich mich ungern bei den amerikanischen oder japanischen Gilden bewerben, da die gemeinsame Spielzeit doch stark eingegrenzt ist (Ich bin meist Nachmittags oder Abends online). Ich hätte auch kein Problem mit einer englischsprachigen europäischen Gilde.

Wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, kann er sich gerne per PM an mich wenden.


----------



## Tikume (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab zwar einen Hybrid Char, bin da aber nicht regelmäßig on, so dass eine Gilde nie gelohnt hat.

Versuch es doch mal im Hybrid-Forum:
http://www.uogamers.com/forum/


----------



## Padomar (30. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte jetzt noch mal meine Erfahrungen von meinem Start auf Hybrid schildern, um den Guide hier auch etwas aktueller zu halten.

Ich habe parallel zu diesem Thread hier auch einen im offiziellen Forum geschrieben und hatte am gleichen Abend noch eine ICQ von einem anderen deutschen Spieler bekommen, der mir auch gleich die Kontakte von ein paar anderen gegeben hat, also Kontakt findet man sehr gut.

Auch um Startkapital muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, da aktuell eine Aktion im Gange ist, bei der man mit kleinen Goldbeträge erhält, wenn man in auf 2 Webseiten, die die besten UO Freeshards suchen, für Hybrid votet. Das kann man einmal am Tag machen und so hat man schnell genug Gold, um sich 2-3 Chars hochzuskillen.

Die meisten Erfahrungen mit ausländischen Mitspieler sind auch positiv, ich bin mittlerweile in einer internationalen Tamergilde gelandet, die mir beim Wiedereinstieg sehr geholfen hat.

Wenn man also über die etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Grafik hinwegsehen kann und keine Angst von der englichen Sprachbarriere hat, ist UO meiner Meinung nach immer noch die beste mmorpg-Wahl am Markt.


----------



## hallecrime (30. August 2010)

bin ja sehr dankbar für diesen thread...nur habe ich folgendes problem:
ich würde mit meinem char gerne ein paar wölfe oder bären, etc. verprügeln. nun haut mein char per hand drauf anstatt irgendwelche skills zu benutzen von denen ich imemrnoch nicht genau weiß wo sie zu finden sind und wie ich sie aktiviere. würde ja sehr gerne meinem gegner mal etwas entgegenzusetzen haben und ich nicht 15 minuten auf sie einprügeln muss bevor am ende eh ich umkippe. die frage wäre wo ich entweder eine waffe bekomme oder einen lehrer finde welcher mir skills beibringt.
wäre über eine antwort sehr dankbar.


----------



## Teal (1. September 2010)

Skills? Also etwas ein "Heroischer Stoß" wie in WoW beim Krieger? Gibt es so in UO gar nicht. Wenn Du magisch begabt bist, kannst Du allerdings Sachen wie eine reaktive Rüstung oder dergleichen lernen. Mein Tipp am Anfang: Holz hacken oder minen und so die Stärke hoch bringen, Bögen herstellen um die Beweglichkeit zu stärken oder eben Zaubern um die Intelligenz zu erhöhen.


----------



## hallecrime (1. September 2010)

jawoll vielen dank. ich hab nun auch mitbkommen, daß ich einfach wie blöde auf den mob klicken muss da es anscheinend soetwas wie autoattack nicht gibt, damit eben jener mal umkippt.
eine frage hätt ich noch und zwar ob es denn möglich ist eine aufklappbare worldmap zu haben ingame? die minimap ist ja vorhanden, nur bräucht ich halt etwas größeres zur orientierung....denn irgendwie find ich auf meinem freeshard brittania nicht :O
vielen dank für deine antwort erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (3. September 2010)

hallecrime schrieb:


> jawoll vielen dank. ich hab nun auch mitbkommen, daß ich einfach wie blöde auf den mob klicken muss da es anscheinend soetwas wie autoattack nicht gibt, damit eben jener mal umkippt.
> eine frage hätt ich noch und zwar ob es denn möglich ist eine aufklappbare worldmap zu haben ingame? die minimap ist ja vorhanden, nur bräucht ich halt etwas größeres zur orientierung....denn irgendwie find ich auf meinem freeshard brittania nicht :O
> vielen dank für deine antwort erstmal
> 
> ...


Versuchs mal mit dem Programm UO AutoMap. Habe das früher immer beim Fenstermodus nebenher laufen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hallecrime (3. September 2010)

wonderfull!
ich bedanke mich vielmals für die große hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (4. September 2010)

Bitteschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (24. Februar 2011)

-------------------------

Also ich kann als Freeshard nur Vetus-Mundus empfehlen.. spiele dort seit 6 Jahren und der Support ist schlichtweg genial... es wird einem immer geholfen und die Community besteht zwar nur aus 80-150 leuten aktiv online... aber das reicht für ultima online.. denn man kann ja eben soviel alleine machen

denn bis jetzt ist dies der einzige deutsche freeshard der so gut besucht ist und eben deutsch.. bis jetzt können dies nur die ammi server toppen... wobei dort der umgang rauer ist und der support nachlässt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

nachdem ich schon seit längerer Zeit überlegt habe, welches Sandbox im Fantasy-Genre ich anfangen (und 'neben' EvE spielen) könnte und die neueren wie MO und Darkfall nicht meinen Geschmack treffen bzw. zu wenig 'Sand' bieten, hab ich mich heute nun doch, trotz des Alters und altbackener Grafik, entschieden mir UO auf 'nem Freeshard anzusehen.

Kurze Rede, noch kürzerer Sinn:

Ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden auf welchem Shard ich anfangen werde (tendiere derzeit jedoch zum vorgeschlagenem 'Hybrid' - wegen der hohen Spielerzahl), aber ich wollte schonmal anfragen, ob hier ein (oder mehrere) Spieler bei eventuell aufkommenden Fragen helfen und ingame als 'Kontaktperson' bereitstehen würde.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2011)

Sicher, wenn Du fragen hast frag.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. Juni 2011)

Danke - aber die erste Frage wird wohl doch frühestens erst morgen kommen. Wollte zwar schon heute mal reinguggen ins Spiel, aber der patched und patched und es wird immer mehr (ok, hab erst vor ner Stunde angefangen das Spiel runterzuladen..etc). 

Wenn ich besonders blöde Fragen haben, wo ich mir dämlich vorkommen würde, sie öffentlich zu stellen, schick ich dir sie einfach per PN 
Aber, wenn noch jemand auf Hybrid spielt (du spielst ja leider nur selten auf Freeshards, Tikume - haste jedenfalls geschrieben^^), kann sich aber auch noch melden, wenn er denn mag.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keine blöden Fragen, zumal UO oft ganz andere Wege geht als die MMO's die man kennt. 
Oft sind die sogar logisch wenn man drüber nachdenkt, manchmal auch weniger (Schafe schert man z.B. nicht mit der Schere sondern mit Messern ).
Das Spiel erklärt einem auch nichts (dafür gabs früher mal ein ziemlich veraltetes Handbuch *g*).


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe über die PNs und das kleine ingame Abenteuer, Tikume. 

Ich kann nur sagen: Wow! Im Vergleich zu UO sind die Sandboxes der letzten Jahre wirklich...sandarm. Mir hat schonlang kein MMO mehr so viel Spaß gemacht wie UO heute/gestern und höchstwahrscheinlich auch die nächsten Wochen und hoffentlich Monate und mehr.


----------



## Mr.62 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen und bin jetzt interresiert an UO. Aber als ich den Link getestet habe, ging er nicht mehr. Hat da jmd. einen anderen link?
Und falls es klappt, hätte einer von euch Lust ab und zu mit mir UO zu spielen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (12. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Client-Downloadlink:

http://www.uoherald.com/downloads

Bzw. den ihre Homepage: http://www.uoherald.com

Wenn du über Razor (also auf dem Freeshardserver Hybrid) spielen möchtest, solltest du nur das Classic runterladen und dann updaten lassen. Der Link zur Razor-Seite aus dem ersten Post von Tikume funktioniert ja noch. 


Beim Einstieg kann ich dir derzeitig leider nicht ingame helfen, da ich im Moment überhaupt gar nicht mehr dazu komme, irgendetwas zu spielen. (Prüfungszeit)

Wenn du jedoch mal Fragen hast, und schnell antworten brauchst, kann ich dir das Wiki empfehlen: http://www.uoguide.com/Main_Page (wobei du beachten musst, dass beim Freeshard "Hybrid" nicht alles zutrifft, was du im Wiki nachlesen kannst. Es fehlen beispielsweise manche Skills auf Hybrid und paar andere Sachen, da ein paar Addons fehlen.)

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch hier fragen, es wird dir bestimmt jemand antworten, nur wird es vielleicht mal etwas länger dauern.


----------



## Mr.62 (12. Januar 2012)

Ok danke. Naja bei mir ging der link vorhin nicht


----------



## Mr.62 (12. Januar 2012)

Hätte da ne Frage: Wo ist Hybrid in der Liste? Find den Shard nicht

Edit: habs gefunden ^^


----------



## Tjai (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte hier an der Stelle den Freeshard Server *Vetus Mundus* wärmsten empfehlen.
Der Server ist auf deutsch, der Staff und die Community sind einfach klasse.
Es gibt viele Extras und Zusätze.

Kommt doch mal vorbei:

http://www.vetus-mundus.de/

Oder seht euch doch mal ein kleines "Info-Video" an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEfPE8FqktY

Wir würden uns freuen.


----------



## Padomar (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo! 

Hier ist noch ein europäischer Freeshard, der vor kurzen gestartet ist, undauf den Stand von Pub 15/16 gescriptet ist, mit champspawns (ohne powerscrools,dafür mit anderen netten rewards) und einigen anderen Extras.

Da er noch relativ neu ist, ist er noch nicht besonders dicht bevölkert,aber aufgrund der guten Con und des guten Supports könnte er eine echte Alternativefür europäische Spieler eine echte Alternative werden.

Schaut doch mal vorbei:

www.invasmani.net


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir das neulich mal angeschaut. Anfänglich hatt ich Installations-Schwierigkeiten, aber das konnt ich schliesslich beheben. Als ich dann die Stadt verliess und mich mal im Kampf gegen ein kleines Tierchen versuchen wollte, klickte ich auf nen Hasen, VERklickte mich aber leider und griff irgend son Einhorn oder sowas an. Das war leider extrem viel zu stark für mich und killte mich innert kürzester Zeit. Als ich mich dann wiederbelebt hatte und zu meiner Leiche lief, griff mich das selbe Einhorn wieder an und killte mich auch gleich. Das ging dann etwa noch 15x so weiter, bis das Einhorn schliesslich neben dem Respawn-Punkt stand und ich, sobald ich mich wiederbelebt hatte, umgehend gekillt wurde. Daraufhin probierte ich diesen Guard-Befehl oder wie der nochmal heisst (ist schon 2-3 Wochen her...), aber der bewirkte gar nix. Dann ging mir die Lust am Spiel irgendwie verloren


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht welcher Shard Du warst (die können nat. seltsame Sonderregeln haben) aber Einhörner spawnen normal nicht vor der Stadt. 
Eventuell hat es jemand released? Einhörner reagieren normal auch nir aggressiv wenn Du negatives Karma hast.

In UO läufst Du ja als Geist zum Wandering Healer, davon gibt es ja mehr als einen - lauf einfach irgendwo anders hin oder zeig dich als geist (kampfmodus) und normalerweise sollte sich da auch ein anderer Spieler erbarmen.

UO ist natürlich allgemein von der Lernkurve etwas steil


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Trial Link auf der 1. Seite funktioniert nicht  mehr.


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2012)

Habe es geändert => http://www.uoherald.com/downloads


----------



## Sethek (19. August 2012)

Wo ich schonmal hier bin - nachdem ich bisweilen auch hin und wieder mal in UO unterwegs bin (wenn nicht gefühlte 90% der Karte von Quietschbunten Spieler-Sommerpalästen zugebaut wären, würds mich vermutlich noch mehr halten... ) stell ich hier mal ne waschechte Gimp-/newbiefrage: Gibts irgendeinen Weg, dieses uuuunglaublich repetitive Gedudel, das sich SOunduntermalung schimpft, abzustellen?
Ich schau nebenbei Filmchen an, und das geht mit der grauenhaften Mucke so gar nicht irgendwie...

Grafik ist ja kein Problem. Die ist ja nicht aufdringlich.


----------



## Tikume (20. August 2012)

Options > Sound and Music > Haken rausnehmen bei Music on/off


----------



## Sethek (20. August 2012)

Danke schonmal - darauf wär ich allerdings vermutlich auch gekommen, hätte ich den "options"-button bei der paperdoll vorher entdeckt. Gut versteckt, dieses Mistding! 

Wo ich schonmal dabeibin, hab vorgestern mal auf Hybrid neu angefangen und mittlerweile GM Fencing/Tactics/Anatomy, übe grad mit viel Einsatz parrying und healing und frag mich schonmal, was ich als nächstes noch einpacken sollte...

Wrestling - darüber findet man immer mal wieder posts, aber warum die Leute das skillen ist mir schleierhaft. Selbst mit GM Tactics/Anatomy brauchte ich mit 80 wrestling ewig und drei Tage, um z.B. Mumien zu vertrimmen. Wär halt ganz brauchbar, wenns mir im Kampf die Waffe zerbricht, pasiert ja doch bisweilen - aber so richtig den Sinn darin seh ich nicht.

Alchemy - Die Zutaten lassen sich samt und sonders ohne Zweitberuf farmen, insofern wär das wohl gar kein blöder Ergänzungsberuf - damit kann man sich ja dann mit günstigen und effizienten Pots eindeckeln, oder?

Resist Spells - klingt so unglaublich hilfreich - habs mal auf 30 beim NPC hochtrainiert, und die bösen Orkmagier/Bone Magi waren dann schon gar nimmer soooo arg.

Momentan würd ich alchemy und resist spells als 6 und 7 mitnehmen. Fehlt mir da irgendwas essentielles dann?

Noch ne Frage zum Abschluss - auf diversen codex/straticsseiten find ich "Spezialangriffe je nach Waffenart" - ich nehm mal an, das kam irgendwann später dazu (an sowas erinner ich mich nämlich GAR nicht) und ist auf Hybrid nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## Padomar (20. August 2012)

Der aufbau, den du vorhast, ist zwar mit sicherheit spielbar, aber die größte Schwäche liegt meiner Meinung nach in der Fortbewegung des Chars. Ohne Magery kannst du dir keine Runen marken oder dich recallen, es sei denn du investierst viel Geld in die Scrolls, wobei ich mir nichtmal sicher bin, ob das mit 0 Skill funktioniert.

Wrestling wäre in der Tat nur nützlich, wenn du Magery nutzen willst, da du beim zaubern automatisch die Waffe ablegst und dadurch leichter zu treffen bist, was wiederum den Spell abbricht.

Selbst für einen reinen Nahkämpfer (Dexxer) würde ich immer auch GM Magery empfehlen, Alchemy ist da nicht ganz so hilfreich.

Ich würde dir folgenden Tip geben: Fang einen Char mit 50 Magery und 50 Resisting Spells an, da diese beiden Skills am teuersten zu trainieren sind. Die ersten Skills, die du hochtrainierst, gehen auch immer am schnellsten und damit am günstigsten. Als erstes stellst du alle Skills bis auf Magery, Resist und Meditation auf "locked" und skillst Magery, Resisting Spellst und der einfachheit halber Maditation zuerst, in dem du zuerst Mana Drain, dann ab ca. 65 Magery Mana Vampire auf dich selbst zauberst. Wenn du Magery und Resist auf 100 hast, kannst du dir überlegen, was du aus deinem Char machen willst, aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese beiden Skills die wichtigste Basis für jeden einzelnen Char in Ultima Online. Meditation kannst du dann wieder senken, falls du keinen Caster machen willst, aber es erleichtert das training ungemein.

Von dieser Art der Charerstellung würde ich nur abweichen, wenn ich einen Tamer erstellen will.

Ist aber wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, das schöne an UO ist ja grade, dass es keine "falschen" Skillungen gibt .


----------



## Tikume (20. August 2012)

Also ich hab aktuell GM Anaotmy/Healing/Mace Dazu GM Hiding (der Skill ist auf GM einfach so fucking cool).
Macefighting mag ich einfach weil man dem Gegner nackig schlagen kann damit 
Dazu 90 Tactics und 77 Parrying (wenns steigt steigts halt hehe).
Ich hab dann noch 74 Magery einfach weils derzeit mein einziger brauchbarer Char ist und es für mich essentiell ist Runen zu marken uund recallen zu können.

Das ist kein Max/Min Build sondern halt ein günstiger Char der überleben kann.

p.s.: Auf jeden Fall Runenbücher kaufen, die sind im gegensatz zu einzelnen Runen unlootbar und man kann für Notfalltransporte auch Scrolls reinladen.


----------



## Abell (14. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt war ich in letzter Zeit noch glatt dermassen angeödet von den heutigen MMO´s, dass ich mir nun doch nach 11-12 Jahren wieder einen GTC für UO geholt habe und, oh Wunder!, alle Chars von damals sind immer noch da!


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2013)

Die einzigen Charwipes die es da gab haben Chars betroffen die kaum Skillpunkte hatten, also praktisch "Newbie" Chars.
Gab ja mal ne weile wo man sich beliebig Trial Accs nehmen und dann für Sachen für House placen und so "missbrauchen" konnte.
Wobei man mittlerweile einfach sagen muss dass Drachenfels quasi tot ist, auf anderen Servern mag es anders aussehen.

Dafür florieren die Freeshards, auf Hybrid sind eigentlich immer so 500-1000 Leute online, was einem UO-Shard ohne Trammel genug Bevölkerung beschert.


----------



## Mayestic (14. Oktober 2013)

500-1000 Spieler sind natürlich ne Menge da kann der Freeshard (UOEX.net)auf dem ich spiele nicht mithalten.
Die Regeln dort sind halt etwas anders. Es gibt zwar Trammel & Fel aber kein PvP. 
In Felucca ist mehr sone Art Endzeitstimmung. Es gibt nur ein Portal dorthin nahe Britain.
Man kann dort keine Runen markieren, keine Häuser bauen. Überall in den Städten herrscht das Chaos/Order System oder die Städte werden von Untoten, halt NPCs eingenommen. 
Aber manche Dinge gibt es nur in Fel oder droppen dort öfter als in Tram oder z.B. Rohstoffquellen spucken das doppelte an Rohstoffen aus.
Aber die Gegner sind auch ganz klar wesentlich härter und zusätzlich dazu können sie auch noch in einer richtig starken "Paragon"-Version spawnen. 
Trammel ist quasi sind aufbauen der Chars, zum siedeln, fürs RP wers mag und Fel ist der Spielplatz der harten Jungs. 

Einziger Nachteil oder manchmal gefühlt auch Vorteil. Serversprache ist Englisch. Der Server selbst steht aber in Europa.
Es spielen nur wenige Deutsche dort, die meisten Spieler kommen aus England und Kanada ansonsten aber auch komplett aus der EU.


----------



## Tikume (14. Oktober 2013)

Gerade bei UO gibt es ja teils sehr individuelle Server. Das geht ja sogar hin bis zu eigenen Maps, eigenen Skillsystemen u.s.w.
UO ohne PvP wäre (für mich persönlich) kein UO, was natürlich nicht bedeutet dass das jeder so sehen muss.


----------

